# Hi Im new



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Im new to the boards so will tell u a little about myself,Im Andrea 28 yrs old. We have been ttc for 3 and a half years after 2 miscarriages. I have had my third attempt at IUI today and am feeling a little anxious as I know were getting closer to IVF.Im trying to stay positive but after 2 failed attempts its getting harder.

I havent told friends and family this time about the IUI as its really hard to tell them the bad news if it doesnt work as a lot of you are probably aware.
Sorry if I sound really negative but I really could do with some support I keep bursting into tears for no reason.My DH is really supportive but I sometimes feel he must be getting sick of me and my mood swings

Thanks for listening lol and I am looking forward to chatting to some of you
Love Andie x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Andie

Sending you lots of     for your currrent IUI &  . Try not to let it all get to you hun, sounds like you have every chance of success - its just down to luck really  . Its natural to feel hormonal and tearful when you're in the middle of treatment - you need to spoil yourself a bit & try not to worry too much about what comes next if this doesn't work - you can cross that hurdle if you get to it  



Sarah x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Sarah
Thanks for posting back to me. I think I am just feeling a bit sorry for myself  lol. Just glad today is over with, now I have the dreaded 2ww to look forward to lol.
Love Andie x


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi andy and welcome to ff  i know youll find the support on here that you need were all going through the same emotional roller coaster and we all occasionally fall off but it doesnt take long to get back on your feet and start again i know its hard to stay positive when treatment has resulted in bfn but we have to try and be positive for next time good luck katie


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Andie,
I'm new to the boards too, and I've been having a bad day too. In fact, me and DP have had a horrible row tonight and are not talking! Sounds silly to argue when we should be caring for one another, but my hormones have really taken over today! I've just started stimming after 2wks DR for ivf. I really thought this wouldn't get on top of me but it really has. I can't even face a day at work w/o crying!!
The good thing is, like me, you've found this site and now you can 'chat' to people who really understand your moments of madness and your heartache when dealing with IF.
My 2ww is fast approaching - I'm getting scared at just the thought of it! I will probably be on this site non-stop as my DP just doesn't understand the way the girls on here do!! We can all go insane whilst we're waiting together!

All the very best wishes in your tx and 2ww        

Sharon-Louise

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Andie, sorry to hear about your failed cycles.  sending you loads of positive thoughts for this cycle,


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Andie!!

I'm sorry too!! Things can only get better!!
Sending you lots of  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Andie

Fingers crossed for a   this time.



emma.b


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF *Andie* (Andrea)
I am always pleased to see people post here and get some lovely replies as you have done,
I was going to leave the links for you for the 2WW diary threads and the IVI boards, but I see youve already found them  
so all thats left to say is I hope you get a  with this dreaded  and that you continue to give and recieve support here on FF where ever this Journey takes you.
Sending you some  and  

 *~Dizzi~*


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi andie 
welcome to ff 
hope all goes well for u this time fingers crossed for u 
i understand u not telling family as 
me and dp have agreed that nxt time we want to keep it to our self's  untill we have got good news
to tell them 
we said this last time but i couldnt help myself i got my bBFP  and couldnt wait for the scan i had to tell all who i had saw but then wen i went for the scan and got bad news again 
it was so hard having to tell everyone that i wasnt preg anymore 
nxt time i really am gonna wait till i have had a scan 

good luck hope all goes well 

steph


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi andi,
Welcome to ff,i hope you get a   at the end of your  
all the best hun,
luv
teardrop
xxxx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

HI Andie,

Welcome to FF.  I'm sending you big   cause I know how it feels when you keep bursting into tears for no reason. My DH tries his hardest to comfort me, but sometimes you just need to chat to another female whose going through the same thing.  I've made some really great friends in the ladies in waiting thread.  I'm ttc naturally, so I go into that section, but there is one there if you are ttc with treatment. 

Good luck with your  

Katy x


----------



## fragglerock (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Andie

I fully understand about not wanting to share this time with family.... most families would want to get excited... and that is sometimes what you need.... but when you are ready!

We are in the same position.... and rightly or wrongly we have kept our treatment to ourselves for a while.... Family mean well.... but not ready to deal with that yet.

Take care of yourself..............

Lots of hugs being sent your way x

Fraggle


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi andie just wanted to welcome u to ff and hope the IUI works out for u

Kate


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Andie,

I'm a newbie too and already I feel like i'm really supported...

I'm another not telling the friends and family what i'm up    

Good Luck and fingers crossed

Claire xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope this cycle works for u I've got everything crossed


----------

